# what type of oil does my audi take?



## josh14bf (May 21, 2009)

i have a 1996 audi a4 quattro its 2.8 5spd, i was wondering what the best oil to put in it. if you could answer the question that would be great, thanks.


----------



## deuceakc (Jan 9, 2008)

^ is this dude for real?
WTF


----------



## josh14bf (May 21, 2009)

*Re: (deuceakc)*

hahha yes im for real, i lost my manual:x


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (josh14bf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *josh14bf* »_hahha yes im for real, i lost my manual:x

There is an entire oil forum as well as a search link on the top of every page.
It's so easy I did it for you:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3851335
good thing a 3-day weekend is here... time to


----------

